# Is revelstoke already gonna be to expensive to do a season???



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi

considering where to do my 4th season in BC. - keep gettin recommended Revel, but has the recent development meant that rental and living costs for this season which be significantly higher than say rossland or Fernie (done 2 seasons here)

any other info appreciated

lookin for nice town, nice vibe, dont require anything to fancy

also are the sledders in revey as ******* as the cowtowners that visit Fernie on the weekend?? 

dougie, from Skotland


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not sure of what the living costs in Fernie or Rossland are, but I'd assume they are similar to Revy right now. Revelstoke costs have increased, but it's still reasonable. In terms of buying they have gone up a lot but I assume you're talking about renting. You can find a place fairly easily, and the rents are as follows...
Bachealor Pad = 400-600
1bdrm Apt = 600-800
2bdrm Apt = 800-1000
3bdrm House = 1100-1500
4bdrm House = 1300-1600

As far as the sled necks I'm not too sure - I just snowboard. I have met and drank with quite a few though and they all seem like pretty good guys (probably not as "red neck" as the AB sledders but definitely more hardcore snowmobile dedicated if that makes any sense)


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

cool thanks for the info, reckon we're gonna give it a try and see how it fits

Cheers

DF


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Im assuming prices have gone up at Revy just due to the fact that it is much more in the spotlight now huh?


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Yea it could be more expensive. 
Totally worth it. Revelstoke is epppic.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

yea that mountain looks like a dreamland....I'm hoping to make it up there this season but I have no gauge on how feasible that will be with work and all...........

hey how long does the season run up there?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

This season Dec.5 - April.5
Could get extended up till mid-late April... just depends on the snow & temps.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

You know once my business is off it's feet and I can afford to take some months off I am coming out there to travel...I'm disappointed I didnt get to move out to Mt. Hood, but I got lucky out here in exchange so I guess its all good (I don't know what I love more money or snow  b/c money brings me to snow haha)

Have you always lived out on the West Coast?


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

wooo revelstoke I'll be moving there this season, looks amazing. I heard jobs pay okay there compared to other resorts too.
Going to be aweeesome


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

you guys that are able to move to an area just for the season to ride are so lucky...


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

Lucky... quit my job, move half-way across the world (i'm in aus)... fair to say there's a bit of sacrifice going on too


----------

